# First grow for a newby



## Stufart (Jul 21, 2013)

G'day everyone.

This is my first grow and as it turns out I have put the horse before the cart.
A bit to excited I forgot to check all the info out first, O well you live and learn.

The first pic was my first attempt by using a stove light while I waited to get new better lights. I also left it out int he sun each day thinking that would be fine.

As you can see it begun stretching and became very unstable. Had me stuffed what was going on. After reading plenty of info on this sight and having imput from others, I went out and purchased some proper seedling mix instead of the crap I had them in. 

turns out after transplanting them into the new mix they took off, well at least the blue berry did, the chronic died, bugger. The blue berry is finally growing two new leaves as you can see. I also germinated one jack herer and one white widow. The day after dropping them into the new seedling mix, the Jack herer popped its head out with two leaves, I couldn't believe it, man that was fast. The white widow broke through the very day after, Im a happy man for now. 

Light

I went and bought a 250 watt CFL from a hydroponic gardening shop. They had some good info. I have the light around 8-10 inches above the plants as it seems to give off a bit of heat. 

Watering

I have been giving them around a table spoon of water every couple of days, the surface is quite dry and crusty around that time. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Green pot plant is blue berry

third from left is Jack Herer

last on the right is White widow.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

welcome to the best place to learn to do it right  

plain water? what ph of water any idea and what type of soil is that? 10" with a cfl seems far but i use smaller ones i can run 5 of them 6" (closer maybe, they have a fan on them to exhaust the heat) from same size plant. but maybe just put your hand over the plant see if u feel heat if not move it closer. i started with cfl i know htg u can get a 250 hps for real cheap with a hood adn ballast if you want any return from your plants u need real light and ventilation, is what i learned here.

what is the grow area? 

think you should be giving more water also roots cant grow in rock hard dirt and a table spoon every few days is not gonna cut it imo.

if u can answer any of that it will help others give you faster info ;0


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, the fun begins huh?  we water deeply our cannabis, but not until the dirt is dry when you stick your finger into the first knuckle it should be dry. They are nice to let us know when they need water. You want to encourage roots to grow deep, not just what a Tbl spoon of water would do.

Nothing like your first seeds popping.. green mojo


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 21, 2013)

sup buddy  WELCOME TO FANTASY ISLAND

... a table spoon of water is way too little I would say 200 ml.  the rule is that when you water you want 10% run off


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 21, 2013)

liek NE wguy said jsut get a small fan and you can have your light even closer may b even up to 2 inches.  ONLY with proper ventilation.  good luck~


----------



## Stufart (Jul 21, 2013)

After reading so much about over watering and off course much of that was conflicting. I figured I would go on the conservative side. The light does give off a bit of heat so again, I kept it away to the point where its just warm on the back of my hand at the tops of the plants. There isn't any ventilation in the room however however it is quite cool. The door is partially opened. Should I have a fan going all the time? 

I also have foil wrapped around the area that plants are in, This will b e changed over to mylar late this week. I totally get the idea of planing before you grow lol. I guess I was so excited when I received my seeds I just couldn't wait. Then again, that I why I germinated two free ones before the hard core stuff went in. 

I still need to find a good Ph meter, I bought one of the $9 jobs which again, I find out are a waste of money, man.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 21, 2013)

white walls are better then foil

defiantly a little fan blowing or ideally pulling the hot light air out as well as a light breeze above plant 

ventilation and a hps light keys to success


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello Stufart, Can i ask what soil you are using ? Many aussie soils have slow release fertilisers in them its very important to begin with 100% organic soils !

Sth east Qld has a tap water ph of around ph8.2 i alway keep aqua one pool tester strips on hand $13 at bunnings to cross check my ph meter and they do work well but can become costly unless you document your feeding schedule and always use the same amounts of water and nutes each time you feed your plants. 
Will you continue to grow indoors or are you going to grow outdoors ? I'm curious due to the need of matching your indoor light times to match outdoor light times and prevent your grow from flowering to early when they go outdoors. If you intend to grow indoors then temps will NOT be ideal in 2 months you will certainly require an air conditioner or similiar cooling arrangement in place. 

I'll pull up a chair and ride along if you have a spare seat in the house.
Goodluck THC.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> After reading so much about over watering and off course much of that was conflicting. I figured I would go on the conservative side. The light does give off a bit of heat so again, I kept it away to the point where its just warm on the back of my hand at the tops of the plants. There isn't any ventilation in the room however however it is quite cool. The door is partially opened. Should I have a fan going all the time?
> 
> I also have foil wrapped around the area that plants are in, This will b e changed over to mylar late this week. I totally get the idea of planing before you grow lol. I guess I was so excited when I received my seeds I just couldn't wait. Then again, that I why I germinated two free ones before the hard core stuff went in.
> 
> I still need to find a good Ph meter, I bought one of the $9 jobs which again, I find out are a waste of money, man.


 
Greetings Stu, welcome.
I got my PH up and down kit from Ebay. General Hydroponics is a good company, their test kit was under $15 and you only need a couple drops per test so it should last awhile. Hope this helps, I am new to growing as well. Best of luck to you!! Namaste


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

yep run a fan all the time!  i think panda is better then mylar.  it will last longer.  Im about to pop some beans right now they ll be about the same age as yours yeah!!!


----------



## Stufart (Jul 22, 2013)

Panda, whats that?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

one side is black the other side is white thats the reflector side  its only $1 per 10 sqf


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

Take the foil down.  Foil is bad.  I like flat white paint.  It cleans well and is almost as reflective as panda film and you can get it almost anywhere and you don't have to hang it.

If your soil is getting crusty, it is not good.  What is it exactly?  You should keep the little plants in little pots until you have good roots growing out the bottom.  It is extremely hard to water babies the correct amount in large pots.

IMO, a test kit that uses strips is simply not accurate enough to really do much good.  Get a meter.  Don't get the one that has probes you stick in the ground.  When they are young and not getting nutes yet, pH is not an issue unless it is way high or way low.  We need pH within certain parameters to facilitate nutrient uptake, that is basically the only reason that we have to worry about pH.  So unless your water is way high or way low, don't worry about the pH yet.

You might want to run purchases of things like lights by the peeps here.  I certainly would have preferred to see you get a small HPS or a T5 over the 250 CFL, which probably was not inexpensive if it is an actual 250W.  Remember that the people in the grow stores are employed to sell you things.  Unfortunately, they do not always have YOUR best interests at heart.  So, just be cautious with larger purchases. 

You are going to need other things down the road as your plant gets older and we can go over those when your plants does get older.  You can read up now on what your plan t is going to need as it gets bigger and plan a space to put it that you can control the environment and lighting.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 22, 2013)

I have tank water, not sure what the ph would be. I have been a bit confused as to what ph test kit to buy in oz land. I was leaning towards a meter with out the probe. The CFL is massive, Im amazed at just how big this thing is. I dont know if this light is a true 250 watts, but the law here is very tight on dodgy advertising.  I will get rid of the tin foil, thought it might help to reflect light back into the plant. They are kicking along Nickey now. I will have to check the seedling mix is, whats in it.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 22, 2013)

digital ph tester is the way to go!
but if money is a problem ebay has a digital ph reader for water for only$10 I don't know how good they are tho lol at least is from US sellers not over seas. the ones I've had costed me around $80 from a hydro stores.  
Why not go organic like many of us?  no need to Ph the water.  But I do buy purified water I only spend like $1 or 2 a week n i get it in 5 gal when I do my groceries so I dont spend extra gas money.  or you can buy a filter for like $100 .    as far as soil check out Roots Organic!  or for a little less check out happy frog!  
you dont have to spend a lot of money just gotta be a careful grower.
check your numbers: 
humidity,   highs and lows
temperature, highs and lows
ideal air circulation, "cubic feet per minute" CFM 
proper water and nutrients  PH and PPM EC
 check your lights "lummens per square feet. 
and make sure you do everything possible to avoid bugs and  thieves.  
check your numbers Stu and you ll be fine


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> After reading so much about over watering and off course much of that was conflicting. I figured I would go on the conservative side.
> 
> What did you read that was conflicting on watering?


----------



## Stufart (Jul 23, 2013)

Not on this site but many others. watched you tube and nearly all that I read or watched had different ideas on watering. Some said that the seedling gets one large watering, then thats it until the roots appear through the bottom the pot. 

Strange, how long is the pot your growing in and doesn't seedlings need water to grow??? I guess its like anything really, if you don't know then your open to receiving the wrong info from the get go. I watered them so around 10% cam out the bottom to the pot plants. Funny, they took off growing. 

here are some new pics.

Left to right

Blue berry in green pot

White widow

Jack Herer

All are growing quite fast now.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 23, 2013)

Should I be looking at transferring these plants into 1 gallon or 1 liter containers? Does bigger containers matter in very young plants? 

The two smaller plants are in large Coffey cups, around 6 inches tall and maybe 4 inches wide. The larger green pot is maybe 7 inches wide and 6-7 inches deep.

Do you think I should just transplant them into much larger and taller containers now, before they get bigger?
They are coming on strong. 
The white widow is growing incredibly fast as to is the Jack Herer. The blue berry is going great guns but I would have to say the white widow is a touch in front. 

Stufart


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2013)

Leave them alone for a while, don't think about transplanting for 3 weeks or so.. They are busy making roots  now that they will need forever. 

What light are you using again?


----------



## Stufart (Jul 23, 2013)

Im using a 250 watt CFL.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok here is an update. They are now 16 days old. The blue berry in the green pot had a tuff start. It would be around 23 days old now. I cant believe how hard and fast the two are coming along in the white cups. They are white widow and Jack Herer. 

I have observed some brown leaf tips on a couple of then, any advice?


----------



## budz4me (Jul 28, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> Im using a 250 watt CFL.


 


how many lumens are you getting from those?  CFL wattage can mean many things


----------



## Stufart (Jul 29, 2013)

It doesn't say on the box it came in however I did a search on the makers sit and they listed it at 250w Power Plant Envirogrow CFL Cool White Lamp - 6400k.

They seem to be growing fast under this light. 

Stufart


----------



## 50bud (Jul 29, 2013)

You need a fan on them, regardless of how cool it is in your room or not the fan provides fresh air flow to the plants and helps develop thicker stems & thus more adequate nutrient & water absorption. Also, how much water are you giving them? Not giving them any nutes right? It's too early for that. For now that 250 w cfl light will work but i'm telling you it will not work for two plants, you're going to at the bare minimum need 7 or 8 of those lights. A convertable MH/HPS ballast system works the best, can get a 400 watter for around $150 shipped. You can do it with cfl lights, but it's very tedious and can become dangerous & a nuisance as well. I know from personal experience.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was giving them some seeweed extract but like half a teaspoon in around 1.2 liters of water. Only once a week while every other day its straight tank water. I was going to buy a 600 watt HPS light for the three plants, would that be a good way to go in the next week or two? Im like a deer in the headlights right now, Im panicking a bit seeing a few dead leaf tips. I really dont want to loose my babies before they have given up there green gold.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 29, 2013)

What size fan? I was thinking one of those small ones. They take up far less space than a larger one. I think they are around 6 inches in diameter.


----------



## 50bud (Jul 29, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> What size fan? I was thinking one of those small ones. They take up far less space than a larger one. I think they are around 6 inches in diameter.


That would work just fine, you want enough air flow to where the leaves are slightly rustling and bouncing around a bit. The extra fan also helps with venting out the hot air by circulating the air in the grow area. As long as the wind speed in there isn't that of a category 1 hurricane then you'll be fine


----------



## Stufart (Jul 29, 2013)

Rodger that, thanks mate. Im going to buy one later today. What about the small dead patches on some of the leaf tips?


----------



## Stufart (Jul 29, 2013)

I also moved the light away so its now around 6 inches above the plants. I use the back of my hand to check the heat, and I can hardly feel any heat at all.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry guys, but when should I begin transplanting these into large pots.?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 29, 2013)

just tip em over so they fall out into your hand lightly and look at the roots if there are alot xplant if not and all dirt should be good, what are they in cups? one in pot looks ok for now let it recover


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2013)

the brown leafs is most likely from the seeweed and the soil and the water.

is called nutrient burn.  if you are using soil pure water will do untill they look hungry in my case roots organic soil feed the plants for about 4 weeks.

use good water ...how is your PH?
when adding nutes read the back of the label and at first go light.  what are your PPM's or EC? do you even have a meter to check?
you should wait about a week before the transplant they look small still.

use premium soil.  you get what you pay for.
a 600 w would give you a large yield 400 will be alrite aswell


----------



## Stufart (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't have a clue what the PH is, whats an EC and how the hell do I measure PPM? Im sure your shacking your head wondering how I haven't killed these up to now. I do everyday. 
I have been searching for a good PH tester in Australia, cant seem to find any. 
I guess I have a steep learning curve ahead of me in the next week then.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

ebay they are like 10$ each for testers need a ppm and a ph tester battery ones not the strips 

ph tests acidity of water ppm is parts per million i think and tells you the amount of non water elements in your water 

like my rain water is 17ppm add nutes it goes to 700ppm or wtv


----------



## Stufart (Jul 30, 2013)

Whats an EC meter and how important is it as well as controlling it and with what, man my head is spinning?.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

Did I miss what soil you are in? your plants looked burned.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

yes soil type is also a possible reason for the leaves if it had fert in it


----------



## Stufart (Jul 30, 2013)

I will check the bag and see what was in it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

What is the name?


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

Its miracle grow organic choice.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, thanks, I just did a quick search on your soil and it has nutrients in it that lasts for two months. That soil is not made for marijuana. It has burned your babies.
Do not transplant those into more of that. I understand money is tight for lots of people, but if your going to grow the best you can, you need to start out right with good soil. Fox Farm is a good line, I used the ocean forest for years. You don't give additional nutes for 4 weeks. If I was you and could do it, I would transplant those out of MG and into a better soil. Green mojo Stu.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

In the land down under, we dont have many good soils to pick from. I was going to buy some mushroom compost, per lite or vermiculite or what ever the stuff is called, and maybe some coco cor or peat moss. What say you wise one? 

Im going to go and buy that or what ever you recommend tomorrow, I need to save these girls.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

You just need a good soil, not a MG product.  What are your choices? Either you get a base soil and add ammendments or you buy something like fox farm. Is there a way we could see what our choices in soil is?  
I didn't mean to come off like a wise one, as im pretty sure i am not.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

Considering I know next to nothing, any experience advise is wise in my books. I can get hold of mushroom compost, worm castings, chicken crap that has been sitting for 2 months. I have cattle around my house so plenty of cow crap. Can I do anything with all that?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes but that has to be well rotted or you can be in trouble.   Start a big compost with all that stuff for your next grow, that is all good stuff. There is lots of super soil recipes but those take time.

But for right now, what are your choices for these babies that are a little hot? Can you go on line to a store and tell me what you could get?


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

Rodger that mate. I will have a look.


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

These are the most readily available. 

Hortico 25L Garden Compost
Richgro 25L Organic Compost
Richgro 25L Organic Mushroom Compost
Naked Farmer 25L Organic Soil Activator
Tumbleweed Worm Farm And Compost Conditioner
Osmocote 25L Plus Organics Vegetable And Herb Mix
Sweet Garden 30L Soil Fix "This one looks good"


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

And thanks very much for your help everyone, especially you Rosebud. 

Stufart


----------



## Stufart (Aug 2, 2013)

As you can see in the photos there are more burnt leaves, I took action and purchased some new soils. I also invested in a Ph test kit and Its first job was testing the current soil. I was shocked to see it was Ph 7.5 almost 8.    

Its hard to find organic soils with no ferts added.  

I purchased two bags, the first is searl's Kickalong potting mix which has Blood n bone, potash bloom booster, fish kelp. 

The second bag is Searl's garden mix organic with no added fert.  

I mixed 50-50 then tested the Ph which showed 6.5. 

These were the only to pots I had around the house, at least they are black. I dropped the plants straight into there new holes and watered in. I did add just wee bit of charlie carp fert, barely enough to smell. 

I hope i have don this right, or I will think about giving myself an uppercut. 
Im more worried about the Jack Herer as I hear that one has great pain relief which is why Im doing this.

Photos of my Jack Herer and roots.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is my White widow.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

h00p://www.bunnings.com.au/products...3010309.aspx?filter=categoryname--Potting+Mix


This one looks good to me as it has no wetting agents. I am glad you got it out of the m.g.

No nutes,no wetting agents...much better, don't feed for a little while...really.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks heaps. Its a relief really, this site has been of immense help. 

Stufart


----------



## Stufart (Aug 2, 2013)

Just had a look at that, seems almost identical to the products I have. I will buy some just in case. 

Do you think these plants will no recover??


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 3, 2013)

I think your plants will recover but i am serious, don't feed for a while.   After they start growing again and get a little bigger we can talk.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 4, 2013)

I hear you load and clear. Its funny, I checked them this mourning after the transplant and they have seemed to darkened up a bit, greener if that makes sense. They seem to have lost some of that yellow color. 

Im guessing they aren't protesting about all those nuts in the soil. The new stuff has bugger all in it. 

I also got rid of the tin foil which was very hot, heated the room up. I put them in another bedroom and placed some cardboard around them to stop the light from shinning out everywhere. The whole area is so much cooler now. I take it this would also be a good thing for the plants. 

Lesson 1 grasshopper, always make sure your soil is spot on BEFORE planting. 

I will post more photos next week.

Stu


----------



## Stufart (Aug 5, 2013)

Watered again today, opened the cardboard surround to be confronted with another big girl, a large huntsman spider. She is doing a great job of keeping all the pests at bay, besides I love all and any wildlife. She would stretch out to around 3 inches. 

Well my green babies are looking so much healthier, greener and they are putting on weight. Let me know if I have missed anything or something needs doing. Cant tell you how relieved I am.  

Stufart


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 5, 2013)

WOO HOOOOO you did it, you brought them back from the evil MG!!!! YAY Stufart!!!!!

Lesson well learned grasshopper.  Don't they look so much better. I am so happy!


----------



## Stufart (Aug 5, 2013)

Scanning with your wise eye, do they look greener to you? 
The yellow seems to have cleared up to a large extent. 

Should I trim the dead bits off the leaves, or leave them on? 

Im watering these every two days, would this be right?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2013)

Stu, my bud, don't water until the soil is dry to your second knuckle when you put your finger in the soil. They need to dry a little so the roots grow deep to where there is moisture. Overwatering will kill them. I don't know how hot your room is, but i would think every two days is too much.

Yes, they look greener!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

flick that excess water off leaves to or use your shirt or some thing don;t leave water on leaves in light = bad unless foliar spraying and even then i still don't even get into that and been doin this 8 months already


----------



## Stufart (Aug 6, 2013)

Why is water on leaves a bad thing? There is no water on the leaves int he photos, there is some residual sulfur but thats only a small amount.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 6, 2013)

Water lying on the leaves with the lights on will cause leaf burning and bleaching as the water heats to boiling and then evaporates, the same as if you water your lawn in the heat of the day.

A good gauge for when to water is to wait until the pots have lost 2/3rds of their fully saturated weight.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 6, 2013)

If that's plain water I would not worry too much. If its muted water wipe it off. 
Plain water won't do a thing. Does your lawn and trees n flowers burn up after a dewy morning. No.

Let your pots dry out. Lift them. Remember how they feel. Then water em. Lift em. Now u have a comparison on when to water. 
LH.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 8, 2013)

I have been poring water with fish emulsion, veeery diluted onto the whole shabang. After reading the above posts, I went and checked the leaves I remember having that stuff sitting on. Those leaves have now died so point learnt. In future I will poor the water around the base leaving the top half dry. 

Big learning curve indeed. I guess there is hope for me yet, they aren't dead so I must be doing something right....so far. But then again, accidents happen. This site has been an invaluable resource for a newbie like me, and I appreciate the help I have received as well as the posts I have read.

Im tempted to grow a few more seeds I have here, patience, patience, patience grasshopper. 
You must overcome the three you have  

Stufart


----------



## Stufart (Aug 8, 2013)

I will take more photos this weekend. They are looking great, growing up and out. Looking a bright green with heaps of new leaves. 

Im also going to buy a 600 watt HPS light with reflector this weekend, that should grab their attention. 

I think that CFL light is making the plants grow very slowly, I look at everyone else s photos under HPS lights and they are 4-5 times taller and thicker.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 8, 2013)

they just look slow, gotta remember they are growing root systems as well


----------



## Stufart (Aug 8, 2013)

Im buying a dual spectrum 600w HPS light kit. Im also looking at buying a 
Indoor Hydroponics Growlush Mylar Grow Tent 1.4 x1.4 x 2M Greenhouse. 

Should this be ok for three plants? Im limited to a certain space and I cant really go much bigger than that. 

Stufart


----------



## budz4me (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure the amount of plants matter as much as the square footage of your grow area.

I know minimum for flowering you want 5k lumen's per 1 sq. Ft.

I think veg is 3k lumens per sp ft. 


So just calculate your Sq. Ft. then look at the lumens your light will generate.

I would think with proper reflective material/white walls, etc.....as long as you stick to the lumens per sq. ft. you should be ok with however many plants you can fit in there......but remember I am a noob too....so take that with a grain of salt.


Looks like your working with approx 21 sq ft. So 60k lumens or so will be needed.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 11, 2013)

Update folks. My green girls seem to be happy. They are in need of a Brazilian as they are bushing up a bit now. I went out and bought 3 x 15 gallon black pot plants. Do you think I should transfer these babies into them now or what a week or two. I also bought some Molasses which I haven't use yet.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 12, 2013)

I forgot to add that I purchased a bag of MycoGold.

It has 4 species of Endomycorrhizae
2 species of Ectomycorrhizae
2 species of Trichoderma
contains humic acid/vitamins and other selected bacteria. 

What does all this mean to me, buggerd if I know but the microorganism scientist "I dont know what they call these guys" maybe microbiologist, I bought it from said it helps a great deal. He said it has a Symbiotic relationship with the plant then it was bla bla bla bla bla, good for root growth, bla bla bla bla, helps plants to grow larger, bla bla bla bla higher yields, bla bla. That was pretty much how it went. I didn't know a scientific lesson on organism or orgasms for that matter was part of the purchase. 

He did show me photos of before and after photos of the stuff, the root system is huge.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2013)

Stu, i love your enthusiasm, but please let your babies grow some good roots before you transplant them.  I am glad you got the myco's...excellent.  GIve them a week more or so. And don't feed. hugs!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 12, 2013)

just curious what size are those pots 5"? wide and deep?  when did the seeds pop from dirt? and when not now i would just go into 3gal smart pots or bags skip the liter xplant. again just my opinion there are alot smarter people here then me. Where are these headed for flower you have a tent or room and size?

just read the 15gal pot part where are these monsters gonna live, reading rest of pages now...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 12, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> just my opinion there are alot smarter people here then me.



Give yourself more credit sir. 
You are doing excellent.
LH.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree with Rose, let them grow a bit, and they don't need a "brazilian" quite yet.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 12, 2013)

:bolt: 





			
				LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> Give yourself more credit sir.
> You are doing excellent.
> LH.


 ty LH  




			
				Melvan said:
			
		

> I agree with Rose, let them grow a bit, and they don't need a "brazilian" quite yet.


lol what do u mean "brazilian"


----------



## Stufart (Aug 12, 2013)

Brazillion is my just my warped sense of humor for a trim. The pots they are in now are around 8 inches wide, by around 10 inches deep, the black ones, the smaller is, well smaller. The Jack Herer is growing fast while the White Widow is growing thick. Man the smell is Devin.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 13, 2013)

I couldn't help myself and I popped two more seeds, Big bud and Super silver haze. I figured that If I smoke to much "very likely to happen" then I should have some extra growing just in case. We should always look to the what ifs, you know, what if I run out. I off course thought about clones after I popped the seeds, O well I will do that soon as well.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 13, 2013)

ya i was gonna post that last night but didn't want to pressure you but 3 plants ya kinda want to pop a 6 pack or 10-12 lol to have a good chance imo i get a lil crazy some times lol

worst case you get two separate harvest a  month apart thats about when these be done curing  

good green mojo to ya will be in and out 

8x10 is like a gallon so you could leave em till 2 weeks before flower flip to x plant to 3 gal pots maybe? asking others I just assume this  (personally have had amazing female luck with the deepest start possible i think it make the difference) usually go to 3 gal then to 5 gal but think the 5 gal is over kill tbh 

where are they gonna get flowered out?


----------



## Stufart (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing wrong with flower power mate.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 15, 2013)

I received my new light shade, dual spectrum 600 watt HPS bulb, Dual ballast and Im off and running. Man does that baby pump out more light than the 250 watt CFL, and hot. I have a large fan blowing over the ballast and the light.

Im thinking I will fit a small fan on the light as this ***** is going to sizzle. 

The plants are cranking along, I hope they dont have a hissy fit with the light in town. 

Yes, I take crap photos.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello and congrats on the light upgrade, You are definitely going to have to run a stationary fan across your light. I run a 8 inch fan on our 600. If you still have too much heat running a fan you might want to consider a light defuser. Heat Stopper brand is I think is the best on the market. Best of luck and nice job so far!


----------



## Stufart (Aug 15, 2013)

When I bought it online, I thought the salesmen meant the ballast gets dam hot, I didn't relies the light is the main heat source. Im going to buy a smallish fan just for the light. Should I face this fan towards the light, like underneath or on top?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

you want to exhaust the heat so pointed at bulb toward air exhaust point shoudl be also up high


----------



## Melvan (Aug 15, 2013)

You could also get a cool tube.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello again Stufart , Here is a picture of how my fan is hung in the ceiling of my Bloom tent. I use a wing mounted stationary and let the Orca grow film do the rest. Since your using a hood just make sure the fan is low enough below the hood to get some up in it! I run my fan constantly. Hope this has helped some. Keep up the great work on your project.

View attachment 207825


----------



## Stufart (Aug 15, 2013)

Im going to move this show out into my large shed, indoors is making me nervous, heat wise anyway. Nothing much to burn down in a steel shed, plenty inside the house though.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 16, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> Im going to move this show out into my large shed, indoors is making me nervous, heat wise anyway. Nothing much to burn down in a steel shed, plenty inside the house though.


 
Hope you get things sorted out. That metal shed is going to retain a lot of heat.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

outside = other issues even in a shed and metal and elc usually a nono  not saying it has not or will not be done


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2013)

If you can't cool things down enough that you are not worried about fire, you are not going to be able to cool them down enough to grow.  I have been growing under large HID lights since 1998 without even one single "scary" moment.  You are simply going to have to set up an adequate ventilation.

I think growing in a shed in the summer without some kind of A/c may be almost impossible.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 16, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If you can't cool things down enough that you are not worried about fire, you are not going to be able to cool them down enough to grow.  I have been growing under large HID lights since 1998 without even one single "scary" moment.  You are simply going to have to set up an adequate ventilation.
> 
> I think growing in a shed in the summer without some kind of A/c may be almost impossible.


 
Thank You for the perfect words!


----------



## Stufart (Aug 16, 2013)

We are coming out of winter here so the temp is just nice. I have a fan going and the ventilation is fine, its quite cool in the shed. I check on them twice a day and all is going well.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok I went out and checked on them and I noticed the top leaves seem a bit crusty to the touch and yellow.  Im assuming they are burnt from the light. I had the light around 18 inches above, its now around 2.4ft above the tops of the plants. I have an oscillating fan going which seems to be keeping the light fairly cool, cooler than with out it. Please help, any advice and I will go set it up, buy or do back flips, I dont want to kill this babies.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 17, 2013)

Some more


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 17, 2013)

You need to lower your plants. Put them on the floor for now. They are too small for that much light. Let them stretch for the light. Once a little bigger they will be able grow closer to the light. Plus make sure your power is well grounded in that steel shed.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 17, 2013)

I lifted the light a fair bit higher just a short time ago. Plenty of safety on the electrical side. They have taken off since going under the new light.


----------



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello Mr StuFart I like how you got a 600w.  big crop.  also big heat you should look into an air fan ducting may be a carbon filter for the smell.  I was reading this is you fisrt grow .  good luck


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 18, 2013)

what feeding schedule are you running now my friend, looking much better now  green mojo straight at ya and your ladies


----------



## Stufart (Aug 18, 2013)

Its all organic such as worm piss, worm castings, fish emulsion, bit of old chicken crap and black strap molasses. All have been aged. I dont give them this all the time, maybe every second or third watering and even then, its very diluted. I did notice once under that light, they soil drys out in no time flat, so I gave them one good drink, a real soaking t
hen a top up every second day, they seem to be liking it.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 18, 2013)

I walked out into the shed the other day with the door closed, holy crap was ti hot. I left the door open around half way which kept the place heaps cooler. The door stays open now and the plants are looking good. .


----------



## the one (Aug 18, 2013)

air ventilation plays a big role on the size of your buds...   see if you can get an exhaust fan and an intake fan and another fan that blows fresh air over your ladies    D1 Out


----------



## the one (Aug 18, 2013)

even if temps are in the 90's  you'll still get meds but a smaller yield then if you were running it say at 77


----------



## Stufart (Aug 19, 2013)

Its very cool in the shed now. I have a fan blowing fresh air in there 24/7. I have learnt what not to do, what to stop doing, and what to keep doing. Say that ten times whit out stuffing up. This site has been a god send along with Marijuana...yeh baby. Im going to pic up a few bags of horseshit, I will let that brew in my compost heap for a while. I have actually found it quite calming getting my hands dirty, watching the results of my hard work. I have never been a gardener in my life, I dont even consider myself one now. In fact, I couldnt really careless about gardens, but in some strange way, I have found some piece in growing these few plants. Im now growing tomatoes, potatoes and herbs. I find that I kind of loose myself, its a good thing. I will stop waffling now. 

Stufart


----------



## Stufart (Aug 19, 2013)

Quick update, sorry for harassing you guys. I just picked up my blue berry plant, she is in a pot plant around 7.5 inches tall and maybe 7 inches wide and there is a single white root close to 5 inches long growing out of the drain hole. Its sitting on top of a large saucer which has some water in it. My guess is its a tap root. Is it time for this girl to go into a large pot for the final grow?

I will take a photo tomorrow for you guys to look at.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 19, 2013)

After i got busted the first time,i became extremely passionate about my vegetable garden.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2013)

You absolutely need to get a thermometer in there and see what your temps really are.  It is impossible to judge temp by feel.  If it "feels hot" it is most likely way too hot in there, like in the mid to high 90s.  Temperature control is very very important.

A general rule of thumb is 1 gal of soil for every foot of height.  Marijuana generally grows with a network of roots and doesn't really have a single tap root like some plants.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 21, 2013)

The temp inside the shed is 65-70f. Thats temp was taken in early afternoon. I will take the temps in the mourning then mid afternoon. 

Directly under the light measured at the very tops of the plants is 98f. I can place my hand 6 inches above the plant tops and only feel warms, its not hot at all.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 21, 2013)

By the way, the root hanging out the bottom the pot plant is now 8 inches long with little fingers or roots growing out from that.


----------



## Orcaman (Aug 21, 2013)

You need to keep track of your temp at all times. I just use a cheap indoor, outdoor thermometer. Like $10.00 bucks at Walmart. I set the thermometer on the floor and hang the outdoor probe up in the ceiling. You seem too hot under the light. With that intensity of light, air movement across the top of the canopy is a must. Here is a picture of mine in use. Those are the temps on the floor and ceiling in my tent running 600 watts

View attachment 208023


----------



## the one (Aug 21, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Stufart (Aug 21, 2013)

Far out, this is more involved than I what i thought. Whats the temp to aim for on top of the plants?


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

since no one is answering I guess I lll take this one.  cuz of my wisdom and experience lol.  some don't believe but you always have those...
so here we go insted of telling you all the numbers watch this 20 minute movie it cover all the basics.
copy and paste this in youtube.   "Grow DVD - Top Quality Marijuana Growing"

thank me later StuFart


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2013)

You will need to the top of the plants no higher then 86 degrees or so...   Get some air moving in there.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You will need to the top of the plants no higher then 86 degrees or so...   Get some air moving in there.



Rose Bud I saw some of your work here Im very impressed i was your pink momma pic of the month andmore   
 so StuFart I think you have an Angel is called Rose bud.   MVP of marijuanapassion.com goes to :   ..."Rose Bud" congrats.
common sense with education on books and streets  Priceless.
thanks for helping R Bud
good luck StuFart I got a feeling you ll do just fine


----------



## Stufart (Aug 23, 2013)

I have since hung a thermometer exactly 19 inches from the top of the plants. So far the temp is around 86-88 degrees. They have since responded very well. They are now growing very fast, I wouldn't have thought heat stress could slow them down. I will take more photos today, but man are they thick with branches and leaves.


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> ... They are now growing very fast, I wouldn't have thought heat stress could slow them down. .


lol  i know there so much to it.   i like orgnic takes all the guess work out of it. 
you should really watch the video I recommended REALLY.  before you go any further.  its only like 27 mins long or something like that.  it tell's you just about everything you need to know. 

can't wait to see your fat babies lol   good luck friend


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

I watched thanks. Some great points I picked up, probably already had much of the same advice from this site though. I just finished setting up my large compost tea. She is bubbling away like a beauty. I started keeping measurement of my plants growth from yesterday, I measured again today and they have come up 1/2 inch. I know its not a scientific measurement but I figured each bit of growth is better than the alternative. The temps at the top of the plants got to 89 degrees today, I have a 5 inch electric fan which I will set up to blow across the the tops of the plants, should have that on Tuesday. Getting excited.


----------



## the one (Aug 24, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> I watched thanks. Some great points I picked up,....               ....Getting excited.



i'm glad you got tru the video.

getting excited huh well as you should you got a lot of weed coming a 600 w should get at least 8 oz and up to 18 oz depending on the strain veg time and how well you grow them 
how much space you have? 4x4?
how many plants u growing again?
and also how long you're gonna veg for?


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

At present they are growing in a large shed I have. No tent or enclosure. 
I have no idea how long Im going to veg them, thats the next question for the oracles of this site. I started a bit *** about face, excitement got the better of me. I will upload some more pics tonight then you guys can advise me which way to go from there. Im totally new to this so Im running on what I learn from this site, to date, that has been 100%. 

Following on from advise I have already received from people on here, they are now growing strong and fast. 


1 x Jack  Herer around 8 inches tall
1 x White widow around 9 inches tall
1 x blue berry 7 inches tall
1 x Jack Herer just germinated
1 x Big bud around 1 inch tall

Stufart


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are the photos.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

More


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

Almost done


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

And here is my new compost tea. I put a heap of worm piss, worm castings, aged chicken crap, black strap molasses, blood and bone, charlie carp fish emulsion and sea-sol. How long should I leave this bubbling away before I can use it?  

By the way, its smallish bin I used, not sure on how much is in there but I cant pick it up and move it. Maybe 100 litres at a guess.


----------



## the one (Aug 24, 2013)

we want more


----------



## the one (Aug 24, 2013)

nice pics   careful not to burn your plants nice strains


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

There were some that got burnt from the light being to close, thats sorted now. The wool looking stuff is to keep the soil most, it was drying out so fast.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 24, 2013)

i did that with coco i'd recommend not top watering thru that stuff but remove it water then replace it after. i had same issue in my tent i just water more now. that way they get all the nutes and that stuff does not.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 24, 2013)

I was only just thinking about that stuff when watering. Mind you, its not very thick, maybe 1/2 inch at most. These plants have branches on branches, is that normal? They are so thick from the base of the main stem right to the top. I was looking at it today and thinking that many of the new stems are being blocked from the light, so ever so gently, I was trying to bend a few out of the way. No, I didnt snap anything. But the few that I did manage to get light onto have really taken off.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 25, 2013)

Pull the light back and don't feed them to much, your pushing it.

They need cal mag.


Keep ph around 5.8. But let it drift.

Looking good!!


----------



## Stufart (Aug 25, 2013)

When you say they need Cal and Mag, is that calcium and magnesium? 
What sort of fertilizer is that in?

Im feeding them a diluted fish emulsion along with molasses, chicken crap and some Epsom salts.  I lifted the light a few inches higher today as the plants a are racing upwards now.  The measurements I have been keeping have been taken from the side of the pot plant as that never moves. So far they have shown an increase in height from 6.3 inches to 8.07 inches in three days. Is that about right, i.e normal growth?


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

normal.  weed grows super fast specially after 2 3 weeks of veg.  growing up to 3 4 inches a day.  the plant can grow 50% to 400% more when its done flowering so.  if you start to flower now you can end up with at least 16 in to 64 inch tall depending on the strain


----------



## Stufart (Aug 25, 2013)

So if the plants are only 6 inches tall as of right now, can I or should I begin to flower them? I thought that would be at least 3-4 weeks away yet.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 25, 2013)

I mixed up some dolomite and pored it on each plant. I used around 4 tablespoons in 4.5 liters then watered that into three plants.


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

depends on how much space you want to fill?  4x4 may be?
also how much weed you need? 8oz? 
and would you rather cut down your harvest in 8 weeks from now or 12 weeks from now?  I think if you start to flower right now you can get about two oz per plant my guess its very different with each strain.

as far as mixing your own nutes and feeding them what you think is right could be very dangerous my friend....
MJ is a plant that grows best under the right amount of nutes..
for example you can be under nitrogen of over nitrogen.
or cal mag,  or pk or anything like that.
best thing to do is to pick a line of nutes.  and follow the directions.  General Hydroponics works very good and is very simple to use the one part formula comes already ph stable.  the 3 part can be cheaper. 
you dont want to over feed and get nutrient burn.
but you also dont want to under feed and have a gap in the plants diet.
its best to read your plant if she is a little burn.  kick back.
if she is light green feed her a little more.  and wait a few days before you add more.  mj takes a min to eat.
if you do as I say and go with a nut e line up plus everyything else that you saw in the video like light distance temp/humidity.
you can get more then a pound your first round. but if you keep experimenting with your own homemade nutes better be careful.  I dont recommend it for a beginner.  too much to play with you must be advance to do all the scientific shi t.  lol  later bro i gotta take a bong hit.... and if i keep helping im gonna need some nug in the mail.  pm me I guarantee success   see ya buddy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 25, 2013)

> and if i keep helping im gonna need some nug in the mail. pm me I guarantee success see ya buddy



Errr.. there's plenty of help here without him having to send anything through the mail. That's a bit silly


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Errr.. there's plenty of help here without him having to send anything through the mail. That's a bit silly



you re silly.   its a joke i dont do it for the money i do it for the belt im the one


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 25, 2013)

"The One" doesn't need a belt, he's "the one"...and I didn't see any joke, sorry if I missed it


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> "The One" doesn't need a belt, he's "the one"...and I didn't see any joke, sorry if I missed it



lol  you a funny guy huh
 i dont need a belt? what else can you tell me about myself? 

you get my point not in it for the money im in it to b the best I can be.  yall rookies can thank me later


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm talking about Jet Li's "The One" .. it's a movie from 2001. 

Sorry, back on topic to the thread.. don't want to hi-jack Stu's thread.


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

lol funny I got the name more from the MATRIX I feel the world is like that in a way.  Plus I was chosen to be "the one"

good movie the one with jet lee

yes back to stu.  what are you thinking about his nutrients Dr?


----------



## Stufart (Aug 25, 2013)

Checked them this mourning and they are doing very well. I was a bit worried after giving them the Cal & Mag but they seem to have sprung to life. I think I will give them straight water for the next couple of drinks anyway. 

My compost tea is still bubbling away, I throw in a couple of teaspoons of molasses once a week. It doesn't stink, just funky I guess. I threw a bucket of the stuff on my potatoes last week, holly crap, did they spring to attention, they loved it. I dilute it down when I gave it to my real plants.


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

makes me a lil nervous but just be careful... good luck my friend!


----------



## Stufart (Aug 25, 2013)

Funny, I was just thinking people on here are probably waiting in anticipation when I post that they are all cooked. Im rough kind of guy and maybe my approch to this has been somewhat the same, but to date they are growing. Right or wrong I have been fairly careful to some extent. I haven't been measuring Ph but I will today. As they say, you live and learn.


----------



## the one (Aug 27, 2013)

i get the live and learn part.  find out for yourself BUT I think in life sometimes its better way better to pick up a manual then learning by trial and error.
nute's can be a big problem for newbies im my opinion pick up a bottle of something like general hydroponics flora nova one part for like $20 follow direction and may be go a bit lighter on the strenght.  it comes with a full calender to tell you what to do every week.   I dont use additional nute cuz my soil is so good I just add water the entire cycle.  goog luck buddy think about it.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks mate. I have read plenty on the subject and most has been conflicting. I guess at some point as many have already stated, you just need to find your own way. I appreciate your help by the way, as to everyone.


----------



## Stufart (Aug 27, 2013)

Im going to have to re pot the blue berry, the plant in the smallest pot plant. I have roots over 8 inches long hanging out the bottom. I guess these means she needs moire real estate.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok may need some help here. I had to transplant these girls as the roots where growing out the arse of the pot plant. I used vermiculite in the soil, then put the plant straight in and watered it in. The one that look the best is the blue berry, but the other two, Jack Herer and white widow are looking a bit over done. Im thinking they may have had to much water, I haven't watered these for two days and wont until the top 1 inch or 2 is dry. 

The two small plants look a bit crap as well. Any advice will greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 2, 2013)

Some more of the little ones.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 2, 2013)

I have actually pushed some small diameter holes all the way the down the sides of the pots to help get some air in there to help dry it out. I have since taken the coco core from the tops of the pots to help dry things out  a bit as well.

The light now sits 18 inches above the tops of the plants at all times. The 5 inch fan is bolted to the end of the light shade and that goes 24/7. Made a big difference in keeping the light cool. 
There is also another large fan out of shot that helps keep the plants breathing, plenty of air movement.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 2, 2013)

After making some full depth holes in the soil and removing the coco core they have perked up a bit.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 3, 2013)

Question for you, What are your PH levels in your water, and your medium. Your plants look like they are struggling to feed as if your PH levels are too high. Plus let your soil breathe! Don't cover it.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 3, 2013)

Im going to measure the Ph today. They are on the mend though.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 4, 2013)

Ph the soil today, seemed to be around the 8-8.5. So Im going to add sulpher to bring it back down.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 4, 2013)

I would stay away from the sulphur and get some dolomite lime to get your ph back in the norm.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2013)

How are you checking the pH of your soil?  If you are using one of those little probe things you stick in the dirt, they don't work and cannot be trusted.  What are you feeding them?  I notice that you mention compost tea.  Are you growing organic?  If so, the pH should take care of itself.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

cpl issues here,

the little ones have poor drainage. the bigger ones probibly need more drainage too....

 ph way off, overwatered or just waterlogged root zone and the light needs to be pulled back a tad.

get a quality ph meter, get the PH right and replant in a medium with more perlite, worm castings and vermiculite.

GET THE PH IN THE ZONE.   < biggest issue other than drainage


----------



## Stufart (Sep 4, 2013)

As for Ph I have one of those test kit that you mix a liquid then add some white powder then wait 30 seconds. Everything I have is organic, no artificial ferts at all. I must admit that the soil is a bit compact, I didnt add all that much vermiculite so would it be best to re pot with a 3 to 1 mix of my solid and vermiculite? I also bought a bag of per-lite as well. The one that looks ther worst actually had water sitting on top and it wasn't draining down through the soil, I actually just tipped it out from the top. Im taking it this is no where near enough drainage? I was going to re do the soil but thought it was to early after I just re planted them.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 4, 2013)

yeah.....you need a quality ph meter.....a hanna digital at least.

no liquid test kits, keep that for the spa.


add ALL the vermiculite you have and it prolly aint enough. get some perlite too brother.....the more arreation the better!


----------



## Stufart (Sep 5, 2013)

I transplanted two so far, the two bad ones. Man it was like cement. The root ball was hard as a rock. So, I added plenty of vermiculite and perlite so the soil feels reel fluffy, sorry dont know the correct term. I knocked most of the hard soil away from the roots being very carful not to brake to many roots off. I dropped it in the new fluffy soil and added some super thrive to the water and soaked them real well.. let it drain for while and stuck them back in under the light. I have one more to do but that one seems to be going pretty well, I will still do it tomorrow though, just to make sure. Im going to buy a good Ph meter, we dont have any in Australia under $250.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

Vermiculite loosens the soil, but also helps the soil HOLD water.  I think that adding more vermiculite is going to be counterproductive if the soil us not draining.  Perlite and vermiculite are not interchangeable and do different things for the soil.  While they both loosen the soil, perlite aids in drainage and vermiculite holds water.

Unfortunately, if you started with a bad soil mixture, it is going to haunt you during your entire grow.  I think that your plants look really hungry.  If you did not prepare some kind of super soil to plant them in, you are going to have to feed them.

If you are running organic and your soil mixture is good, you shouldn't have to pH your water.  What _exactly_ is in your soil mixture?  Just because substances are organic, doesn't necessarily mean that they are good for your plants.  What have you done to supply them with food?  organic teas?  Organic nutes?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

A little more on vermiculite and perlite I copied from somewhere:

Vermiculite is a alumino-silicate clay mineral that is mined and heated to expand the particles. It&#8217;s sterile, *soaks up 3-4 times its volume in water*, and attracts nutrients such as calcium, magnesium, potassium, and phosphorous. 

Perlite, on the other hand, is a silicon-rich volcanic rock. It&#8217;s also mined and heated to expand the particles. It will *soak up some water but is mainly used to aerate and improve drainage* in potting mixes.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 5, 2013)

A simple way to bring down the PH in your soil is vinegar. Just using that basic PH tester you have. Make a batch of water adjusted to 6.0 PH to flush through your plants. You just don't want to continually use. I have to lower my PH, and use General Hydroponics PH down acid in powder form. A simple mixture of Ammonium acid, Citric acid, and Urea phosphate. I works great at keeping a stable PH. For example, The soil medium I use has a PH level of 6.8. My water is also is fluctuating between 6.5, and 7.0. When feeding and watering I adjust my water to 6.0 This leaves the soil with a PH level of 6.3. Right where I and the plants are happy. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 5, 2013)

The soil I used is a mix of warm castings and pure organic soil, no ferts or other nuts in it. One pot I used a 3 to 1 mix of soil and perlite, the other I ran out half way through doing the mix and added a bit more vermiculite. They do see perkier today though, although Im about to head up to the store to by more perlite as I dont want to screw myself a third time over. 

As for food, Im now giving them an organic fish emulsion, seaweed kelp, blood and bone, and some black organic powder which I cant recall the name of. I give them this every 2nd drink and then its diluted down.I was giving them a compost tea but I have to mix another brew which Im about to do. Thats stuff seemed to work well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2013)

You say the stuff seems to work well, but your plants really look like they are starving to death.  I think they are really N deficient.  I think that when working with organics you need some kind of recipe that contains all the nutrients that the plant needs rather than giving a little of this and a little of that.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 5, 2013)

What would you recommend as a recipe? 

What I currently have at home is pellet Chicken crap, Warm piss, warm castings, Fish emulsion, sea weed emulsion, dolomite, epsom salts, fulvic and humic acid.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2013)

i still don't get why your checking ph if your organic. But I have a feeling you don't really want any advice, so I  will bid you adieu, and say may the green mojo be with you.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 5, 2013)

if he doent run dolomite lime then he needs to be checking PH....


does not matter if you bubble a tea...it will not always be in the range you need it.


check ph of everything that you can, even runoff if your having issues.


more info the better.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 5, 2013)

Rosebud,

What gave you the idea I dont want any advice?? Thats exactly why I here...to learn. 

I have read so much on the importance of Ph in soils, then I read on here that it shouldn't matter if its all organic, so yes, Im a bit more confused now. I will buy a Ph meter next week so I know whats going on below the surface. This is a whole new experience to me, never grown weed before.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 6, 2013)

6,5 bro.....


check run off if you can...if u feed @ 6.5 and the runoff is 8.1 u know u dont have enough buffer in the soil and your feeding aint doing **** for PH in the root zone.


knowledge is power.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 6, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> 6,5 bro.....
> 
> 
> check run off if you can...if u feed @ 6.5 and the runoff is 8.1 u know u dont have enough buffer in the soil and your feeding aint doing **** for PH in the root zone.
> ...



SOLID:goodposting:


----------



## Stufart (Sep 9, 2013)

Im waiting for the new Ph digital meter to turn up in the post. I have taken more photos of the plants after a good feeding and a soil change out. They have responded well however the sick looking leaves may stay that way. The rest of the growth is becoming darker green with each passing day.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 9, 2013)

Those look identical to the plant I was having problems with. Found the PH of the soil at 7.3. I got some PH down online. Over the course of 2 weeks I have been able to slowly get it down to 6.7 and the plant is looking MUCH better. 

The leaves that are effected with the spots and such will probably never recover....but the rest of the plant has been recovering nicely.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2013)

I am wishing good luck for you stufart... I know nothing about ph. Hang in here and this good place of MP will get you through.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2013)

If you haven't had a digital meter, and your trying to test w a soil probe or liquid.  I'd be willin to bet its a ph issue.

If the ph is off it will lock out important elements, making it appear you don't have "enough" of those certian elements in your feeding solution although you might have it all.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats on getting a PH meter, Something I should do!


----------



## Stufart (Sep 10, 2013)

Im not toying with them until I get the Ph meter. I guess I have to find my mojo. Everything gone in to date has been organic, so fingers crossed the Ph isnt to far off.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 10, 2013)

And a big thank you to all those who have helped. I maybe a slow learner at this but I do see the wisdom after correcting some srcew ups I made.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 11, 2013)

here is an update. I the Ph meter still hasn't arrived yet, our mail is happily named the snail mail service. Anyway, the plants are bouncing back very well. They are becoming darker green each passing day. The healthiest looking plant is the blue berry, man that thing just hangs in there no matter what happens. The sickest plant in the previous photos is no looking much better, the leaves are darker green, the leaves are standing up and there is new growth. The photos dont really do them justice, they dont look anywhere near as healthy as they do in reality.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy they are bouncing back brother!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

:aok:


----------



## Stufart (Sep 12, 2013)

I moved a light around 4 inches closer last night, the have jumped to attention by this mourning. I have fans blowing over the tops of the plants along with the 5 inch fan blowing air across the light bulb 24/7. Man I cant wait until my tent shows up.


----------



## budz4me (Sep 19, 2013)

Update? Its been a week bro!! I wanna see some flowers!


----------



## Stufart (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been flat out with work mate, I have been meaning too. I will take some pics this sunday.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 22, 2013)

The biggest plant is the blueberry, it has become way to bushy for the space its in. I get my tent on Monday so it can stretch out a bit more. Is it normal for the plant to be so bushy? The photo just doesn't do it justice, you hardly see down into the middle without doing a fair bit of rearranging. Anyway, the other better looking plant id my Jack Herer. This was very sick as well but its come along strong now. The sick looking one is my white widow and Im still having trouble with this *****. Im still waiting for my digital PH meter, seems no one carries stock anymore. I bought a liquid test tube style PH kit and it isnt to bad. The PH of the white widow is around 8. I have dropped some sulphar into the soil and the bottom leaves are responding now. The new sprout is around 1 inch tall, its another Jack Herer. I have also taken 4 cuttings for the blue berry and soaked rockwool then stuck them in zip lock bags.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice progress my friend, They look ready to go to bloom cycle. Hope you get the PH back down on the WhiteWidow. Can't wait to see your new tent in action!

Good Day!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

it depends on the training you do to the plant and what kind of strain it is... iv seen people on this forum with, granted they are outdoors not indoors, large 9ft tall 9 ft wide bushes so yes depending on how you are training them they will most defently bush up. if they are bushing too much you may need to do some cleaning up of lower, smaller growth that doesnt get much light due to the bushyness, those little gorwths wont do much more if they cant get light, maybe spread out and tie down all large branches, try to open up the middle a bit so more of the plant gets equal light... just a thought


----------



## N.E.wguy (Sep 22, 2013)

looks like they could use some triming for sure personaly i like to be able to see thru them and know good air flow is geting in and around them.

and waht watering nute shedual look a little droopy and one looks a lil nute toasted (the second pic up from bottom on left)


But looking good, you will be happy i'm sure I know I was the first plant i ever had


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 22, 2013)

Try to let your cuttings breathe for a few minutes a day. This will prevent mold. Plus wipe out the bag every few days. sunakard2000 is right about thinning. Always try to make sure that you have light through the whole plant all the way to the soil. Most strains will start to darken there fan leaf stems as they are not needed by the plant anymore. Basically showing you what leaves that they want removed. I swear that these plants growing outdoors ripen the leaves they want removed by insects. When I grew outdoors. Grasshoppers would be all over my plants. But only eating the older fan leaves. Just some insight!


----------



## Stufart (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok I put up my grow tent, not with out all the cursing under the sun. I installed the new fan right in front of the top outlet. Now, I was going to buy a 6inch 440cfm fan, but why stop there right, why not go to a 540cfm fan? This fan sucks the paint of the walls in the room. As you can see in the photos, I have the ballast on the bottom inside the tent. I also have the fresh air inlet blowing directly onto it and after running for a few hours its actually cold to the touch, that has to be a good thing. The only concern I have is the how far above the plants the light should be. As of right now, its around 4ft. I also need to add a small fan to blow across the plants. I didn't relies how big this tent was until I put it up. Its a secret Jardine 1.2 meter by 1.2 meter by 2 meters high. I was going to buy one a fair bit larger than that, glade I didn't.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 24, 2013)

A word of advise, You are going to want your ballast outside of the tent. You are just adding more heat inside. She looks Great!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats on the SJ tent I also use one.

The only thing in my tents are controllers, lights/hoods and 2 oscillating fans. Everything else is outside the tent in order to have enough room for the girls.

For light distance I place the back of my hand at canopy level and lower the light until I just barely feel some heat, then raise it an inch. By the time the stretch is over my lights are at the top of the tent with no more room.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 25, 2013)

I checked my plants today and I have to say Im absolutely blown away. They look so much better, they have actually grown almost an inch in 24 hours and the other sick looking one is now all dark green. The real sick one is also becoming darker green but still has a way to go. Im 100% sold on grow tents. Now I have seen the benefits of 100% light all around the plant plus fresh air blowing in 24/7 These babies wont be long before harvest. I could give myself an uppercut for not ding this in the beginning. 

I also took others advice on this site and dropped two fresh seeds straight into soil with a clear plastic cup on top. Those babies have hatched and are now around 1.5 inches tall. They also look a lot healthier than the drown in water for 24 hours, then drown some-more in wet paper towel, then stuff it in a hole method. Really, why mess with mother nature? After all, she worked that **** out billions of years ago.

I also dropped the light down to around 2 feet above the plant tops. Its not hot on the back of my hand, but you can just feel the warmth.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 25, 2013)

i have a sour diesal plant in flower right now week 5 so past the stretch phase and my lights about 10 inches above the highest cola and theres no heat, just keep and eye on them


----------



## budz4me (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking nice! I dig the new setup.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 25, 2013)

I must admit Im a bit worried about how the side walls and roof are bowing in from the suction of the fan. I can see the zips are showing signs of fatigue already. I will add another ducting to the tent on the other side to try and even the pressure up. I guess its like trying to suck a big mouth full of thick shake and the straw collapses under so much low pressure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2013)

You want the top and sides to bow in some.  That way you know you have negative pressure and no smells are escaping.  Do you have a speed controller on your fan?  If so, you can turn your fan down a little.

What do you mean that the zippers are showing signs of fatigue?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2013)

You need a speed controller.:aok:

Then you can adjust fan speed and will not have your tent walls getting sucked in 10"


----------



## Stufart (Sep 26, 2013)

THG

The walls were bowing in that much the zippers were stretching so to speak. I have left the main door half open and added an extra 6 inch inlet. I will also add a third inlet as this fan sucks over 500CFM. 

Fan speed.

I rang the shop that I bought it from and they do sell speed controllers, however he said that the fan will hum loudly and louse power.


----------



## Stufart (Sep 26, 2013)

I have re installed the 5 inch fan blowing across the light which has knocked at least 10-15 degrees C off the temp from the light. The to main girls are booming along, very thick and just about every second day Im having to tie down more branches. Running out of room to tie down really. The sick white widow in the back is coming good, not fast but it is coming back.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 27, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> THG
> 
> The walls were bowing in that much the zippers were stretching so to speak. I have left the main door half open and added an extra 6 inch inlet. I will also add a third inlet as this fan sucks over 500CFM.
> 
> ...


 
You can use a light dimmer switch to control your fan speed. You should be able to find that in your local hardware store. Just an idea!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2013)

No, do not use a light rheostat.  You need a device made to be used with a fan.  If you use a fan speed controller, you will not harm your fan.  I don't know what is wrong with the guy you talked to, but virtually everyone I know that uses a big fan like that uses a speed controller.  My fan has been in use for at least 4 years on a speed controller and it is not noisy.  And as for loosing power, I don't know what he meant--the speed controller is supposed to slow down the draw of air so yes, there is less power--that is the idea.


----------



## Orcaman (Sep 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, do not use a light rheostat.  You need a device made to be used with a fan.  If you use a fan speed controller, you will not harm your fan.  I don't know what is wrong with the guy you talked to, but virtually everyone I know that uses a big fan like that uses a speed controller.  My fan has been in use for at least 4 years on a speed controller and it is not noisy.  And as for loosing power, I don't know what he meant--the speed controller is supposed to slow down the draw of air so yes, there is less power--that is the idea.


 
No disrespect,Maybe before you talk, You should learn your electricity. All potentiometers (AKA)  rheostats work the same. They are just an adjustable resister. Don't know what you are talking about. Do a little more research! Most fans use very little amps.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 11, 2013)

The girls are getting super bushy now. I will take more photos in the next day or two. The last plant to come back from near death experience is dark green now. My PH meter finally turned up and I was shocked to see the sick plant give a reading of PH 7.5. I measure every thing with this meter now and the plants are busting out the pots. I also took measurements of what I was originally doing and again I was shocked to see it was PH 7.5. Ok, there is your problem. This new ADWA AD11 PH meter is my best friend now. With renewed confidence, I popped more beans, one more Jack Herer, Big Bang 2, and a super silver haze. I also got bored one night so I made a bubble cloner. Im still working that baby out, from 5 cuttings, two have small roots. Like I said, I will post some pictures this weekend.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 11, 2013)

Orcaman said:
			
		

> No disrespect,Maybe before you talk, You should learn your electricity. All potentiometers (AKA)  rheostats work the same. They are just an adjustable resister. Don't know what you are talking about. Do a little more research! Most fans use very little amps.




Well, that is true. However that means lowering or raising the resistance which will raise or lower the voltage. Most motors are rated for a very specific voltage. 

 Rheostats were designed originally for resistive loads...not inductive motors etc.

Speed controllers change the frequency. That is why AC motors need them.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 12, 2013)

Here are some fresh photos. The white widow that was the skankiest looking one, yellow and near death is now dark green and very happy. PH meter makes all the difference IMO.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 12, 2013)

My PH meter


----------



## 7thG (Oct 13, 2013)

Your plants look good man cant wait to see some buds on those branches.
The blueberry is gonna be nice cant wait. 
Just a little advice if I may. You really should get that ballast up higher like hooked to the ceiling, or preferably out of the tent. Not only does it add heat to your tent but its also a safety hazard to you and your ballast. A spill could be bad.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 14, 2013)

I have have had a couple of spills in the tent and did think this is probably a bad idea. I have bought an extension lead so I can run it outside the tent. Im also going to buy another 5 inch fan and stick it to the air inlet with silicon so its pushing cool air through the ballast cover 24/7. I just wasn't sure if leaving it outside the tent with minimal air on it would be in fact better in the tent with plenty of air movement on it.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 14, 2013)

I have to say, Im sold on LST. The more you train the branches, the more light gets in the more potential for bud sites, yeh baby.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

ok question, is your ballast a digital or magnetic? if its digital there is no need to have a fan on it to keep it cool, most of them now a days have a built in fan to keep the units temp within proper range, i dont have a fan on mine, yes it gets a tad hot to the touch but thats ok, it is running power to a mini SUN. just keeping it outside your tent should be sufficient, older magnetic ballasts may need some help since they generate at least 5 times more heat then their digital counterparts. but all in all id be more worried about proper air flow and such inside the tent then on the ballast its self especially since its not inside the tent. just my thoughts


----------



## budz4me (Oct 14, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> ok question, is your ballast a digital or magnetic? if its digital there is no need to have a fan on it to keep it cool, most of them now a days have a built in fan to keep the units temp within proper range, i dont have a fan on mine, yes it gets a tad hot to the touch but thats ok, it is running power to a mini SUN. just keeping it outside your tent should be sufficient, older magnetic ballasts may need some help since they generate at least 5 times more heat then their digital counterparts. but all in all id be more worried about proper air flow and such inside the tent then on the ballast its self especially since its not inside the tent. just my thoughts





:yeahthat: 

Just vacuum out the fan inlet/outlet once in a while and your good.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 14, 2013)

How many ounces do you think I will get from these bad girls? The blueberry is super thick as is the Jack Herer.


----------



## Stufart (Oct 28, 2013)

Its been a while, flat out working. Anyway, these babies are going gang busters. I put them into flower around 1.5 weeks ago on a 12-12 light cycle.
I absolutely over the moon they are doing well. I have stopped loving them to death as I did in the beginning, less is best.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 24, 2013)

wat kind of food are u using? ur plants are beautiful


----------



## Stufart (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, after I almost killed these plants, I had a fair bit of help from this site. I feed them one cap full of charlie carp fish emulsion, one cap full of seasol seaweed emulsion, cap full of powerfeed, teaspoon of warm pee, Canna vega, organic black strap molasses, Rizotonic and thats about it. Off course this schedule has changed now they are in flower. I will take more photos today or tomorrow.


----------



## budz4me (Dec 6, 2013)

Stufart said:
			
		

> How many ounces do you think I will get from these bad girls? The blueberry is super thick as is the Jack Herer.




I got 72 grams from one plant last run, and mine certainly did not look nearly as healthy as yours are.

And the kicker was it was a bagseed plant...im sure you will have a happy happy harvest!:icon_smile:


----------



## Stufart (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, long time no report. I finally harvested my 4 plants, not as much as I thought. Wet weight while still on the branches was around 8 ounces from memory, all trimmed, flowers only and dried, came to 4.5 ounces.  I dont think thats very good from what I can gather, but if you have seen the photos they did suffer a bit in the beginning. I learn t heaps from that grow, I looked closely at the root structure, and I know what NOT to do next time. After drying for a few weeks, I couldn't help myself and I had a smoke of the Blue berry, I actually let this one go a bit longer in the grow room, many this thing knocked me out of the park, mind you, I did have a fair bit in one cone. I have read where people say its not a very good or strong smoke, thats why I loaded up the large cone and smoked away. I thought this is crap, so I had more, still no effect, so I had some more, then wham baby.  It hit me like a freight train. I could hardly stand up, I had to lock the house up and go lay down. I wasn't paranoid at all, well maybe a bit, but as I lay on the bed, it seemed I was floating, the bed wasn't there. I began a journey that could only be described as spiritual, I know it sounds lame, but thats the only way I can describe it. Anyway, Im now growing super silver haze outside, thats growing like a trooper. I had a bit of the Jack Herer just a few days ago, not much, as I didnt want to blow my mind like the last smoke, so I had a small amount, that sent me over the edge of reality, but still in control.

So thank you to everyone that offered there advice, Im happy with the effect of my grow.


----------



## Stufart (Jan 9, 2014)

PS. If you like, I will take some photos of the weed I harvested. I have them curing in mason jars. The smell is slowly changing, seems to be more mellow. Im keeping them cool, in the dark, and I take the lid of for an hour each day.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 10, 2014)

Congratulations on the harvest. The dry yield was less than impressive due to the damage that they suffered early on but still not bad, and you will only get better now.

The Blueberry that I had is a very meditative high so I can see it doing to you what it did.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 10, 2014)

Just a comment on the old "rheostat vs speed controller" conversation. I am an electronics tech for over 20years. The guy talking smack didn't know as much as he thought, at least not about Ohm's law. The rheostat drops voltage not amperage, and by ohm's law, if you lower voltage to a given resistive load, the amperage will rise and burn up that load over time. 

That is why the digital speed controller was designed. It changes the current to a digital ac-like square wave that is able to control the frequency to drop the driving force on the fan without raising the current to it. It is somewhat like putting in a switch and turning it off and on at a rate of speed that keeps the fan turning at a slower speed than at full speed. Just an electronics lesson for ya


----------



## Stufart (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the headache mate lol. Me and electricity dont get along, never have, never will. Blueberry was very meditative,I could focus on my life and understand very clearly, I went on a long trip alright. Man, I was bent the next day, I couldn't believe how long the high lasted for. One thing that spun me out, was how bad the weed smells, its almost like turps. Is that normal?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh yeah that is the heavy blueberry smell. A very fuelly smell for sure. Not real sweet and fruity like I thought it would be.

Now if you like fruity, flowery smelling plants, then Larry OG Kush is a good one. Mine always smells like wildflowers and honey-suckle.


----------



## Stufart (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought I did something else wrong once I started drying it. Cutting the flowers off the steams made fell a bit sick. It seems to have mellowed down a bit now they are curing in the jars. Jack Herer is no where near as strong in terms of smell.


----------

